# 2018 Chicagoland Orchid Festival!



## tomkalina (Sep 18, 2018)

Just a reminder that the 2018 Chicagoland Orchid Festival will be held this weekend, September 21- 23, 2018 and we will once again be one of the guest growers located at Orchids By Hausermann in Villa Park, IL. Hours are 8am-5pm on Friday and Saturday (9/21-9/22) and 10am-3pm on Sunday (9/23). Hoping to see some of our ST friends at this kick-off event for the fall orchid season in Chicago.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2018)

Wish I could be there. Have good event.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 20, 2018)

Wish I could be there too.


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 20, 2018)

Wish you could too, Eric!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2018)

I will be there! Or at least I hope to. We are on vacation to Chicago and hope to come by Saturday.


----------

